# Advice needed: breaking plantlet off a crinum bulb



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I have 3 plantlet growing from a 2" crinum. 

Can I break them off and let it root in the substrate? The original plantlet from 6+ months ago still haven't rooted.

Thanks for your help


----------

